# Lao Tzu in action



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2015)

I posted this on my blog, but I wanted to share this with more people than the few that look at the blog so....



> Life is a series of natural and spontaneous changes. Don't resist them - that only creates sorrow. Let reality be reality. Let things flow naturally forward in whatever way they like. --- Lao Tzu



I locked myself out of my house this morning… but I was in my garage and luckily I had a phone and I was able to call my mother to come over to my house and let me in…. but that was going to take at least 30 minutes, it was 32 degrees and all I had on was sweat pants, a long sleeve T and a down vest…. I was cold, getting irritated, and saying things to myself like “how stupid am I” (no one needs to answer that by the way  )... “now I am going to be late for work”….. “what an idiot”….. “I can’t believe I was so dumb”

I will admit my inclination at that moment was to “resist” what had just happened, get angry and let it ruin my day….. But, for some reason, it changed and I just let it flow naturally (as with the old saying “go with the flow”).

And I started doing the Yang taijiquan long form, followed by some silk reeling and then other associated taijiquan training. After that…I was still in my garage….. but I was no longer irritated or self-deprecating and I started doing some Baguazhang circle walking, of course all I can remember is the first palm change, but I did circles and figure 8s until my mother arrived with a key to let me in and I have to admit the Bagua circle walking felt great and really gave my legs a good workout.

So a bad situation turned out to be a good one because I “Let things flow naturally forward in whatever way they like” and I was able to get in about a 40 minute, impromptu, workout….. Yup, I was late for work but I felt great and it all turned out fine

I guess it all comes down to how you look at a thing. If I had let my anger and frustration build I am fairly sure I would be having a rotten day still and I would likely be a joy to be around. But when I let my “ego” go and got my frustration out of the way things just seemed to flow in the right direction this morning and a negative became a great positive.

I will have to remember “Life is a series of natural and spontaneous changes” the next time things change unexpectedly.


----------



## mograph (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, XS.

I thought we were going to see clips of Lao Tzu vs. a karate guy in the ring. Oh, well...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2015)

mograph said:


> Thanks, XS.
> 
> I thought we were going to see clips of Lao Tzu vs. a karate guy in the ring. Oh, well...



I am shocked and appalled by your post...as a fellow Chinese Martial Artists you know those clips are secret and never to be spoken of in front of the uninitiated


----------



## Jenna (Mar 13, 2015)

I think that all life is lessons and to learn each take us one step closer to enlightenment  Jxx


----------



## Shajikfer (Mar 23, 2015)

This reminds me of a time I locked myself out of the house once also. Unfortunately I was being a dumbass teenager and went around back with just my boxers. I then tried scaling the roof to get in through the unlocked window on top, slipped and fell, ripping my boxers off.

Next door was a public swimming pool, and boy was that a humiliating 6 hours. I'm fortunate I don't think I was seen, because boy isn't that a silly reason to get arrested.

That being said, it was rather nice to get in touch with nature.

Bagua is fantastic for working the legs. Good meditation, so I'm glad you made the best of the situation and weren't like me huddled in the back just waiting and worrying haha.


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 18, 2015)

Aye, silk reeling saved me from a second heart attack about five years ago. Shortly after I regained feeling and use of both of my legs I was invited to go hiking with a friend. Trying to keep up was a big mistake and about 1/3 of the way up the trail I had to descend again. My heart had gone wonky and the third beat arrhythmia that only troubles me during cardio really ramped up into a **** storm. I was about to be hauled off the mountain on a stretcher.

I got back down and my friend said, "You look horrible, do that tai chi stuff you've been practicing." So I started off with 10 minutes each side of positive circle silk reeling and my heart started to calm down by the time I switched sides the first time. I then did 10 more minutes of each side doing negative circles. There was an elderly Chinese couple there and all I could understand of their conversation was "dantien." Afterward I felt OK but I think I slept for two days.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2015)

Did you go see a doctor?


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 18, 2015)

That was before the Affordable Care Act and I had no insurance and even if I did the pre-existing condition would have disqualified coverage. Doctor wouldn't do much for me during that time - the standard line was, "Well... I can give you some stuff for anxiety but otherwise you'd need to go to a specialist and since you're not insured... that's not going to happen." I've become pretty good at listening to my body and at managing myself now, I know better than to try such silly things. If I ever find myself in a situation that requires running I know if I have to go more than a quarter mile I'll die anyway.


----------

